#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Ritual problems

## serpent

Hey guys, i really need your help. My new stripper girlfriend says it probably hurts when i pee because of some botched ritual. What should i do?
Could you recommend something to fix the situation?

----------

